# old school car audio craigslist car find of the day



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

Classic - one of a kind 1982 Toyota Corolla SR5 - 

1982 Toyota Corolla SR5 (check out 3rd and 4th photo)

Sound System:
Alpine 7618 Pre-amp head unit with cassette deck -- flagship unit at the time.
Alpine 5952Z 6 disc CD changer.
Precision Power 2050 (2 x 50) 100 watt power amplifier -- powering Dynaudio Mid-Bass woofers.
Precision Power 2075 (2 x 75) 150 watt power amplifier -- powering Focal Tweeters.
Precision Power 2075 (2 x 75) 150 watt power amplifier -- powering Focal Midranges.
Precision Power 2150 (2 x 150) 300 watt power amplifier -- powering JL Audio Subwoofers .
Audio Control 4XS signal processor.
Audio Control EQX signal processor.
Four Focal Tweeters.
Four Focal Midranges.
Four Dynaudio Mid-Bass woofers.
Four JL Audio Subwoofers in an isobaric configuration.
All speaker connections are soldered.
Streetwires oxygen free copper 12 gauge speaker wire connecting subwoofers to amplifier.
Streetwires oxygen free copper 14 gauge speaker wire connecting tweeters, midranges and mid-bass'.
Streetwires #1 shielded oxygen free copper composite cable between head unit and EQX.
Streetwires #2 shielded oxygen free copper composite cable between EQX and 4XS, between EQX and Subwoofer amplifier, between 4XS and Tweeter amplifier, between 4XS and Midrange amplifier and between 4XS and Mid-Bass amplifier.

I think I remeber seeing this in a magazine or at least its amp rack/ sub enclosure design/technology; either autosound and security, car stereo review or car audio and electronics magazine in the past.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty damn cool. I never find anything cool on CL.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome cube!!!


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Love the old 1.8's. Price seems a bit far fetched though. Would probably do a lot better if he parted out the audio.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea, prolly a few grand worth of equipment in there too.


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

1982 Cadillac Coupe Deville !!!!MUST SEE!!!!

THE SOUND SYSTEM (4) 18" SIGMA PRO SUBS RAN BY (2) PRECISION POWER A1200'S MONSTER AMPS! (4) 8" PPI MIDBASS WOOFERS RAN BY PPI PROMOS 450 , (24) MIDRANGES RAN BY PPI PROMOS 425 AND (28) TWEETERS RAN BY A PPI PROMOS 425! EPIC CENTER FOR EXTREME LOWS SINCE THE A1200 ARE ANALOG! PPI PRE AMP WITH 4 WAY PPI CROSSOVER AN 30 BAND EQ!


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

3 Precision Power Amps, 2 Audio Control Units in Box

3 Precision Power Amps, 2 Audio Control Units in Box - $495 (McKinney)
1 - Precision Power PPI-2050
1 - Precision Power PPI-2075
1 - Precision Power PPI-2150
1 - Audio Control 4XS
1 - Audio Control EQL


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

He said he has an "Epic" center. lol. Take out the PPI...throw the rest away.


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

That install in the caddy is oldschool car audio all the way. As cheesy as it is I miss those kind of systems a little bit. Maybe I am wrong but it seems like people used to try a little bit harder with their installs.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

spooney said:


> That install in the caddy is oldschool car audio all the way. As cheesy as it is I miss those kind of systems a little bit. Maybe I am wrong but it seems like people used to try a little bit harder with their installs.


Because the hobby was in it's infancy back then.....plus the economy was better in the 90's so that makes a_* HUGE*_ difference.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

GlasSman said:


> Because the hobby was in it's infancy back then.....plus the economy was better in the 90's so that makes a_* HUGE*_ difference.


True, most people don't want to ruin the resale value. Seems like most install goals are to be stealth and reverseable unless of course you are one of the few that will destroy your interior for the best sound possible. That Caddy is pretty awesome though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capone123 (Jul 15, 2012)

This guy is selling a ton of old school goodies. RF, PPI, MTX Eliminator, minneapolis all for sale / wanted classifieds "763-516-5082" - craigslist


----------

